# what is a good price on a 2nd gen G23



## champ198 (Apr 14, 2011)

been looking to get a G23 and found one...guy is wanting $400 for it and a holster and 2 13rd mags...this a decent price for one of these ?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It's fair. I would wave $375 in his face first.:mrgreen:

To compare, I am picking up a used (less than 1000 rounds through it) G19 3rd gen Saturday for $400.

If it has newer night sights I would be more inclined.

Is this the one Andy has for sale at SF?


----------



## champ198 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes as a matter of fact it is the one he has for sale....its about the best price i have found one one so far....not wanting to buy new right now jsut looking for a good shooter and one that is dependable thats why im going with Glock....the Gen3s i have never cared much for the finger groves at all. so i think the gen 2 will be a good fit for me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't think you will really lose paying $400. Keep in mind the the FFL fees to transfer it. That will add to your investment.

I would try the $375 first. You never know.

BTW, if that was a Gen 3, I would have bought it (if somebody didn't beat me to it). 

Good luck, and see you on the "other side".:smt023


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I see 2nd & 3rd generation Glocks going for around $420 at my loacal gunshops. 

As mentioned if you are not able to do a FTF sale. It's going to be more than $400

Glock 23 $400
Shipping to your FFL is going to cost you around $20+
Your FFL is probably going to charge you $20+
If your state charges you for tax on it. Then thats another $30+ (in my state anyway)

Just something to think about?


----------

